# Advice needed - Sour



## ACRECCE (18/6/18)

Hi

I'm looking for advice on a concentrate to add to some of my recipes to give a *sour* taste. For example i have a basic grape Vape i mix using grape from INW but it's not sour enough for me 

TIA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (18/6/18)

Use TFA Sour, but never higher than 1.0 % in my experience. Beyond that it mutes the other flavours. Nowadays I use it even more sparingly, like in 0.25 to 0.5 %. You can also add a touch of any of the Lemons to take away some of the sweet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ACRECCE (18/6/18)

Andre said:


> Use TFA Sour, but never higher than 1.0 % in my experience. Beyond that it mutes the other flavours. Nowadays I use it even more sparingly, like in 0.25 to 0.5 %. You can also add a touch of any of the Lemons to take away some of the sweet.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (18/6/18)

here is my sour apple 
cap double apple 7%
tfa green aple 6%
cap super sweet 1%
sour flavour tfa 3%
tfa marsmallow 3%
champagne tfa 0.5%
hope this helps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (18/6/18)

Die or die on sour vapes. Makes sense what he says basically sour is tasted on the tounge while other flavours are tasted with the nose. So he suggests that you add sweetner with malic acid to make it a bit more heavy so the sour flavour can be tasted on the tounge.
Cap double apple has a nice sour taste to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (18/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> here is my sour apple
> cap double apple 7%
> tfa green aple 6%
> cap super sweet 1%
> ...


This looks great really need to mix it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/6/18)

Friep said:


> Die or die on sour vapes. Makes sense what he says basically sour is tasted on the tounge while other flavours are tasted with the nose. So he suggests that you add sweetner with malic acid to make it a bit more heavy so the sour flavour can be tasted on the tounge.
> Cap double apple has a nice sour taste to it.



Yeah, I have been adding 0.25 % TFA Sour with 0.25 % CAP Super Sweet (where none of the other ingredients are sweet enough) to enhance the sour perception.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Friep (18/6/18)

I struggle to taste sours i have tried it from 0.5% up to 5% only getting the muting and not the sour part but mixed the cap double apple with watermelon and it gave me a surprisingly good sour note weird how taste can be so subjective. I saw citric acid at vape hyper need to do some research on it and the difference between it and malic acid might be the answer to my sour needs...

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/6/18)

Friep said:


> I struggle to taste sours i have tried it from 0.5% up to 5% only getting the muting and not the sour part but mixed the cap double apple with watermelon and it gave me a surprisingly good sour note weird how taste can be so subjective. I saw citric acid at vape hyper need to do some research on it and the difference between it and malic acid might be the answer to my sour needs...


citric acid is mountain dew fore me, on the way is apple sour by clyrolinx concentrate to see what it can do

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

Friep said:


> I struggle to taste sours i have tried it from 0.5% up to 5% only getting the muting and not the sour part but mixed the cap double apple with watermelon and it gave me a surprisingly good sour note weird how taste can be so subjective. I saw citric acid at vape hyper need to do some research on it and the difference between it and malic acid might be the answer to my sour needs...


I need to try that @Friep - the watermelon with double apple. Do you have a recipe?
Seems sweet and sour together is not too difficult, but sour on its own is just not possible at this stage.
My most sour recipe is Whiskey Sour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ACRECCE (19/6/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> here is my sour apple
> cap double apple 7%
> tfa green aple 6%
> cap super sweet 1%
> ...


Thanx I'm definitely gonna try this one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (19/6/18)

Andre said:


> I need to try that @Friep - the watermelon with double apple. Do you have a recipe?
> Seems sweet and sour together is not too difficult, but sour on its own is just not possible at this stage.
> My most sour recipe is Whiskey Sour.


It's this one needs 3 days to settle but it's great.
Pur watermelon 5%
Cap double apple 4%
Cap golden pineapple 1% 
Tfa strawberry 2%

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (19/6/18)

In regards to the OP. I am wondering if cap double apple might add that sour note to the grape without really messing with the grape flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (19/6/18)

You could also try FA Bitter Wizard. According to Concrete, it's pretty limited. But his flavour notes on it are worth reading for the comedy value alone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

